# Windwos SSH Client mit mehreren Fenstern und Sonderwünschen.



## AlexWerz (28. Aug 2008)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand von euch einen SSH-Client, der mehrere Tabs unterstützt und zusätzlich eine Möglichkeit bietet einen Befehl in allen gerade offenen Fenstern abzusetzen?

Ich nutze Putty Connection Manager. Der kann zwar die Tabs richtig schön, aber kein ein Befehl alle Fenster :-(

Gruß
Alex


----------



## tuxedo (2. Sep 2008)

>> ... aber kein ein Befehl alle Fenster :-( 

Sowas wird auch wohl kein "normaler" SSH Client unterstützen. Bastel dir doch da "schnell" was selbst? Gibt ja hinreichend viele SSH Libs für Java.

- Alex


----------



## FArt (2. Sep 2008)

Ich sehe das wie alex0801... die Anwendungsfälle für dieses Feature sind wohl sehr beschränkt.

Aber ein echter Linux-Freak braucht grafischen Firlefanz nicht und verscriptet das einfach mal schnell... Fenster und Tabs... Schnickschnack...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2008)

Für sowas gibt's screen.


----------

